# Marty Stuart



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

Saw this guy on a gospel show, he would go from a Telecaster, to his acoustic, then back again. 

Knew of the name but never really watched him play.

His sideman on a Telecaster made it look so easy. 

Not into country or gospel music but really enjoyed watching.

Nashville cats, play clean as country water
Nashville cats, play wild as mountain dew
Nashville cats, been playin' since they's babies
Nashville cats, get work before they're two

​


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've seen him too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

He got trained by the best....[video=youtube;omEiAbcPslU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omEiAbcPslU[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I've seen him too.


Hey quit posting pictures of yourself here on the forum, it scares away the attractive young ladies.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Hey quit posting pictures of yourself here on the forum, _*it scares away the attractive young ladies.*_


Ummm... that may not be the only reason they're running away, fredy... :sSc_eeksign:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Hey quit posting pictures of yourself here on the forum, it scares away the attractive young ladies.


Hey Pal, your creepy little leprechaun scares the shit outta me. So, until that goes, the selfies stay.


----------



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> He got trained by the best....


Thanks for that, looks like a great video unfortunately they won't play on my computer. 

It did appear long enough for me to see he was only 14 years old.

Touring with the greats at 14 and later with Johnny Cash, not to shabby of a career.


----------

